# EasyWeed Stretch Problems



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone notice any changes lately with the quality of easyweed stretch? In the last month I've had problems with it adhering to 100% cotton and I've noticed that the carrier sheet seems really tacky.

I buy mine from Specialty Graphics.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I just used siser easyweed stretch for the first time. I was actually impressed by all aspects of the product. I can only compare to what I was using before, Premium Plus.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I just purchased easyweek stretch vinyl for the first time and I am having problems as well. I cant even get to the pressing stage as my problems are with cutting. I have a graphtec craft robo pro and have had no previous problems with any other material. However, I agree, the stretch vinyl seems sticky and its getting caught while trying to cut and thereby screwing up the whole design. Does anyone have suggestions as to what setting I should be using? I am using a 60 degree blade.


----------



## bigdaddy9999 (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't use 60 degree blade. That is for thicker, stronger material; glitter, hologram, rhinestone stencil film, etc. 45 degree blade should make the cut smoother.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm, I use a 60 degree blade for everything, and so far, have not had any problems. I've cut Stahls regular fashion film vinyl as well as metallics and glitter and all seem to cut well. I just change the settings.

There are two variables that may be contibuting to my problem. 1) I am trying to cut small letters, <.5 inches high, and things like the dot on the "i's", are pulling up during the weeding, and that's only when I can get the design to print accurately because at other times, the letters look misshaped and alignment off. This may be caused by 2) I noticed a groove in the cutting strip of my cutter. Don't know if its been there for awhile, but I noticed it today. It causes a rough surface and that may be why the vinyl is sticking. 

In any event, I've ordered a new cutting strip and hopefully that will solve the issue.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I use 60* blades for everything also, never a problem even with stretch material, oh by the way i have never had any problem with it sticking


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I use a 45deg blade. As far as all the other settings they are the same for stahls fashion lite on my 
Graphtec. I recently cut letters <0.5". And didn't have any issues. 
Sounds like to me, as you suggest the cutting strip, and perhaps a new blade installed. 
I have separate blades holders. One for a 45 and another for a 60. I figure the 60 blade will require
Replacement more frequently. I cut a lot of twill with it.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

@Mike, what type of cutter do you use? If its a graphtec, could you share the settings you use with the stretch vinyl? Thanks.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Peter, so you have cut the easy weed stretch vinyl on the graphtec with the same settings you use for stahls fashion lite? If so, I'm going to side with the cutting strip causing the problem. I'll give it another try in a few days.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I do have a Graphtec my settings are :09U cond. 2, force 12, speed 10-25 hope this helps.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, your force is lower, I was using 17. I try it with the lower setting. How about that quality number (the number that I'm still not sure what it's for? lol)


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry,I forgot about Quality set @ 2. How far do you have that blade out? LESS than 1/2 the thickness of a credit card will do the trick. What blade holder do you use, the blue or red?


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll double check. But off the top of my head. Force 7, condition 1. Speed.. 1 (slowest). Yes, blade at 1/2 cc thickness. I'm using Clean Cut blades. Regular blades I increase the force to 10-12.
I use the above setting for pretty much all the vinyl. After a test circle. I may tweak the force up or down a touch.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, a Graphtec ce5000-60


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I also use clean cut blades with the blue holder. I have the blade at 1/2 credit card thickness and have had no trouble with any other vinyl, even metallics so I must have that set right. I'll post back after I install the new cutting strip, hoping that's it. 

But the other thing I thought about is whether cold weather would affect the vinyl. The day it was delivered it sat on my porch for about 2 hours in 10-15 degree temps. When I brought it inside and opened it up, the vinyl became a bit foggy as it adjusted to the inside temps....perhaps that caused some condensation to form and create the stickiness?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

[Do Not go by the 1/2 the thickness bit, (see what I said ) in the previous comment LESS than 1/2, you have to play around with it until you get it dialed in, I know it takes time, just be patient. You will get I'm sure. Is the cutting strip in good condition?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to report back that I've replaced the cutting strip, tried both a 45 and 65 degree brand new clean cut blades, played with the settings on the cutter and adjusted the amount of blade visible, and I've seen no improvement. I tried a larger design, since I was trying to cut small letters and thought that may be the issue, and it was a bit better, but still experienced the sticking problem nonetheless.

It's like the blade is getting "stuck" in the vinyl as it cuts and I can literally see remnants of glue or something sticky on the top of the cut lines as if the blade brought the sticky stuff to the top of the vinyl. I'll give it some more tries, but so far, its been very frustrating.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe you have some bad vinyl?
Have you tried a diff. Colour or brand?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

No, as far as the stretch vinyl goes, I have only tried this one color/brand. I've cut all kinds of other vinyls though with no problems. As I mentioned in one of my previous posts, I'm starting to believe that the vinyl being on my front porch for about 6 hours in subfreezing temps, could have something to do with it.


----------

